# What's the difference between Sure Cure and the stuff in High Moutain kits?



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 23, 2009)

I was just wondering what if any is the difference between the pink Sure Cure and the blond type of cure that comes in the High Mountain jerky and sausage kits? Is there a difference in the taste or are they pretty much the same?
Thanks for the help.

Dave


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 23, 2009)

I think they are the same.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not an expect by any means but there are a bunch here for sure. But I think they are about the same things.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 23, 2009)

I read somewhere that the cure was dyed pink so it would not be mistaken for salt or sugar, which make sense to me.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 23, 2009)

Many of the commercial cures be of the #1 variety, fer short term curin. There often called cure #1, prague powder #1, sure cure an so on. They are the most common ones in use today an many kits come with one version er another of them. Lem cure is another that comes to mind to.

If you look at the amount per pound they are the same fer each brand. There are just a few others, one I've recently found is Freeze-Em-Pickle which I will be experimentin with in the near future.

There is a cure #2 which is a long term cure used alot in the dry sausages.

Most are dyed pink so there readily identifiable. Use the exact amount the directions on the package calls for, cause they can get nasty if you get to much of it.

Morton's tender quick is a version of cure #1 but in a salt base. If yer substitutin it, cut back on the salt in yer recipe, otherwise it will be Salty!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 23, 2009)

What Travcoman45 said!  Absolutely true.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres what Hi Mountain's website says about their cure
Salt, sugar, sodium nitrite (.85%), caramel color


----------



## desertlites (Sep 23, 2009)

yes Tip your on the $-Hi mountian is pretty much the same as Praque 1 with the exception that it adds brown sugar-sugar and maple sugar for flavoring.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 23, 2009)

Modern Cure is 6.25% nitrite an can be used fer all sausage, hams an bacons that are cured at a rate of 4 oz per 100# a meat.

Freeze-Em-Pickle is a blend a Nitrate/Nitrite blend an should be used only for ham an dry cured sausages because it has Nitrate in it. So, this is used fer longer term curin. It is used at a rate of upto 1# per 100# a meat and upta 58# per 100 gallons a water fer brine. It is slower actin an must be allowed to cure fer a longer period a time so the Nitrate can conver to Nitrite. So sayeth the experts at Hellers. So it be closer to cure #2 then it is to cure #1. You will find most any sausage er jerky kit on the market is usin the cure #1 no matter what they be callin it.

So, like Jerry (pineywoods) show's us, Hi Mountain is usin a form of cure #1, just not sayin so.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So, use a cure #1 fer quick curin most a yer stuff!

So, what I took the long road ta say here, if ya got a recipe ya wanna use cure #1 in, just follow the directions on whatever brand ya buy an make up a batch a sausage!  Ya can use the same seasonings an all.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 24, 2009)

You all kick so much a$$! The reason I was asking is because I am clearing the last of my venison from last year and turning it into jerky. I have a bunch of Curley's cajun season but used up the pink stuff that came w/ it. I also have the High Mtn. sweet and spicy (which is real good IMHO). I wanna use up the Curley's season and was wondering if I could use the cure from H.M. I will prolly be making a bit of both but just wanted to make sure I was good w/ what I got. 

Thanks again everyone.
Word up.

Dave


----------

